
Twitter 'gave Saudis information about journalist who ended up dead' - Jerry2
https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/09/twitter-gave-saudi-arabia-information-about-journalist-who-ended-up-dead-8123873/
======
ohiovr
Did Twitter the company do any thing here? What was “the secret”

------
mindcrash
Interesting, considering who actually owns Twitter.

(Hint: If you think it's Jack Dorsey, Biz Stone or Evan Williams you are
wrong.)

~~~
vlovich123
Who actually owns twitter & how are you defining ownership? It seems like
you're implying something but the implication isn't clear to me.

In terms of individuals, they are the single largest shareholders.

Evan Clark Williams ... the social media company's largest individual
shareholder. Per an October 10, 2018 filing with the SEC, Williams owns 1.4
million shares directly and another combined 18.3 million shares indirectly
through Obvious Corp. and a family trust

So he owns ~671 million

Jack Dorsey ... most recent filing with the SEC on April 28, 2017 he is the
second-largest individual owner of Twitter with 16.6 million shares.

So he owns ~565 million.

Peter H. Fenton ... last filing with the SEC on May 25, 2016, the former
director owns 21,165 shares directly and a combined 3.7 million shares
indirectly through Benchmark Capital and a family trust

...Benchmark Capital who acquired a 6.6% stake in Twitter during a Series C
funding round in 2009, at a $25 billion valuation.

[https://www.investopedia.com/articles/insights/060916/top-3-...](https://www.investopedia.com/articles/insights/060916/top-3-twitter-
shareholders-twtr.asp)

In terms of institutional investors, it's Vanguard, Blackrock & Morgan Stanley
which together make up 30% by my count.

[https://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/twtr/institutional-
holdings](https://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/twtr/institutional-holdings)

------
rorykoehler
Twitter has gone to the dogs. It was my favourite social network by a long way
as it allowed serendipitous interactions with people I would never usually
directly be in touch with. With the rise of Trump and his nazi posse they
decided to optimise for hits/quantity and indirectly controversy. I didn't
think about it but I recently realised I don't visit twitter very often
anymore while it used to be a daily occurrence. The problem with their model
is that despite filtering heavily it is practically impossible to stop the
nazi asshole mob leaking into your feed.

News like this just further distances me from any desire to use twitter.
Seriously considering deleting my account despite the value it previously
delivered.

~~~
na85
Twitter was in decline well before Trump took office. The feed algorithm makes
it more or less impossible to actually have a conversation, and as evidenced
by the article the company itself is spineless.

~~~
mindcrash
Not spineless, just following orders. Do some research.

~~~
rorykoehler
That's the same thing.

